# Looking for front bumper removal DIY for E46 Facelift Coupe



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I am looking for front bumper removal DIY for the E46 Facelift coupe.

I have found the DIY for the pre-facelift coupe. Is the facelift any different? 

TIA


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't think so. Maybe a few different ways of removing the trim pieces. But I am sure it's still held on by two big bolts on the front and a few screws below and on the side of the wheel well. 

Is this for yours?


----------

